# Christmas present for the kid



## twowheelsarebetter (Dec 21, 2014)

Didn't do a good job documenting the process, but here is the before and after of the tricycle my daughter is getting for Christmas. Need to get the grips on there but couldn't find them earlier when I was looking (if anyone has some gold trike grips they'd like to sell I'd really like to get them for this project. Otherwise it'll just be some teal ones)


----------



## JimK (Dec 22, 2014)

What a fantastic job. I bet she is going to love it.

JimK


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice job man. What a great Christmas present for your little girl.


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Dec 23, 2014)

Love it!


----------

